# Re-designing my tank -- please help [lots of concerns]



## g2nightmare (May 30, 2014)

This is what the tank looks like now, with 1 cichlid: http://i.imgur.com/yVHP4PH.jpg

My tank is 32 gallons. I am using white sand with a Fluval 305 cannister filter. I just purchased some aragonite to mix with the sand to give kind of a beachy feel.

My two main concerns are: water flow (so poop doesn't go into one corner) and rock setup/hiding spots (so I can get more fish without this one terrorizing them).

My main questions are:

1) Is my current filtration setup good? Should I have intake on the far left corner and exhaust in the far right corner? Which direction should I point the exhaust? It is currently pointing INTO the glass to the right of the tank, which would help swirl it around before it reaches intake.

2) Should I place rocks on the back wall or in the middle of the tank? I ask this because I see pictures online and I wonder how they clean (siphon) their tanks when there are so many rocks. I figure if I place rocks in the middle of the tank, not touching any walls, then I should be able to clean the substrate around the rocks.

Basically, I want to achieve a setup that has plenty of hiding spots and easy to clean (for the cannister and siphoning)

Thanks!


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi g2... Right... I will answer quickly but can give you more detail if needed.

First of all the tank... ITS TOO SMALL!!! Sorry to say but I have been there and done it! If you go for some dwarf Mbuna species you may GET AWAY with it but do you really want to get away with keeping fish? Or give them the ideal? I would say 200ltr 55Gal MINIMUM. But on with the setup as it is anyway...

First of all filtration... you want your canister to turnover 5-8 times your tank volume per hour. therefore you want a 600ltr p/h filter minimum. Once you have the right filter etc. I put the intake and outlet at opposite ends of the tank (which it looks like you have done)

Next you need a WAVEMAKER - Doesn't need to be huge but I would go for something 10x you rank volume per hour so a 1-2k ltr wave maker will do it. I would then put this at the other end to your filter inlet/oultet in the opposite corner. If you can get one with 2 heads great! Point one at the surface and the other at the floor of the tank... By having the wave maker at one corner and your filter outlet at the other you should create a nice circular flow around the tank. This helps keeping it clean NO END!

Rocks - With the above water flow in mind I would try to put the rocks in the middle. Saying that I sometimes reskape my tank so that they are more towards the rear... but I still ensure there is a 1-2cm gap between them and the back of the glass then my water flow is undisturbed...

Hope this all makes sense. If you do this with the wave maker (or powerhead) then you will find the poo doesn't get chance to settle in the tank anywhere near as much so there is less to vac up. Then if you do have to vac, the wave maker hopefully is pushing it away from behind the rocks (as this is where it's flow is strongest if you put it in the back corner) and deposits it around the front.

That's the short version


----------



## g2nightmare (May 30, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your response. You have answered most of my questions


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

As stated above, this tank is too small for cichlids and will not work long term. Guaranteed
Now is a good time to rehome this guy and go a different route.


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Were there any questions I missed out?... Happy to expand if you wish...


----------



## g2nightmare (May 30, 2014)

I really would like to get different kinds of fish but I don't know anybody who wants this guy


----------



## g2nightmare (May 30, 2014)

Is it really too small for a couple cichlids or this cichlid + some loaches?


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

As per my previous posts I think your tank is unsuitable for Malawis! Also, although not exactly an EXPERT level fish to keep - Malawis certainly need a little attention and special care - certainly species only tank, right PH, Food etc. so if you are not 100% sure about keeping them I would suggest going to your Local Fish Store... tell them you have a Red Zebra Mbuna (which is what I think is likely to be looking at your photo) and asking if they will take him... They probably will! They may even give you a little store credit... if not I'm sure there will be another fish store nearby who will... also try Facebook and ebay - someone will have him! I would offer to take him but I think postage to the UK may be a little extreme  Then you can set up an easier to maintain community aquarium or something which would be better suited to this setup - Hope that helps!


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Only just saw your last post before this one... If you got a couple more of the same species and some clown loaches or something that my work - but to be honest they may end up being more hassle than pleasure so what's the point?! I would do as I suggest above and go for something else... Otherwise go for 2-3 more Red Zebras, 3-4 Hongi or Afras (something the opposite end of the scale colour wise but certainly Mbunas) 2 flow loaches and leave it there... People will tell you not to put Clown loaches in because of PH etc but I find they do well and love to play with an annoy the cichlids so give them a goo drum for their money


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Flow was Auto corrected I of course mean CLOWN loaches!


----------



## g2nightmare (May 30, 2014)

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii30 ... C_1925.jpg

If I do something like this, could I add more cichlids? It will probably be smaller but I just want enough hiding spots for other fish.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Clown loaches will eventually out grow that tank and adding more mbuna would lead to aggression problems. Try to find a store that takes trade ins and look for something more suitable for your tank. You have a lot more options with lake tang or new world cichlids.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

anthony126 said:


> People will tell you not to put Clown loaches in because of PH etc but I find they do well and love to play with an annoy the cichlids so give them a goo drum for their money


The main reason not to mix is diet. Clown loaches need a "meaty" diet, which is the last thing a mbuna needs.

This tank is simply too small for mbuna.


----------



## g2nightmare (May 30, 2014)

Ok so I have a 32 gallon tank -- What kind of neat looking fish can I stock it with that has relatively low maintenance?


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

See I knew my posts would cause disagreements 

RE Clown Loach issues... Diet - I feed mine high protien pellets whilst the Malawis are busy at the top with their Veggie pellets - but again this takes time and attention - why would I do that for something not a natural part of the Biotope?... The wife likes Clowns and its our biggest tank. Having them in there keeps her allowing me to spending ££ on my fish habit  . Agreed they will eventually outgrow a 32Gal tank.

Also agree with the Tanginykan tank in this size setup that would be good but again is going to take some attention to maintain. Some South American or New world Cichlids would be good - look for Bolivian Rams on google these are beautiful! These can be mixed in a more community type aquarium with Tetras etc... so make a good display in this size tank. I would think you could get 3-4 Rams in there with 10-15 Neons and 3/4 Zebra Loach (smaller thank clowns and if good option if you really want loach) or Corrys...

The pic you post is of a tank which looks around 5-6-7ft so a good 500+ltr which is ideal for Malawis. The size you have - you are going to struggle with Malawis - especially finding species that will go will with Red Zebs in this size tank. I would take head of the consensus here and at least get rid of the Zeb and forget Malawis until you can accommodate a bigger setup...


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_29g.php Is a good place to start which is also mentioned in the thread below.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=231053

You really have to do your homework when it comes to cichlids. Even after doing lots of research it can still be challenging.
If the cichlids are happy, you will be happy.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

For lake tang you could try shell dwellers or a species that pairs like neo. brichardi. You could do a pair of kribs with a school of tetras. For new world rams, keyholes, or apistos would work with a school of tetras and some bottom dwellers like Cory catfish.


----------

